# Install vmware tools in vmware workstation (FreeBSD 7.3)



## havy505 (Mar 8, 2012)

*I* install freebsd FreeBSD 7.3 under vmware workstation 7.1.4, *I* want to install vmware tools. After installing perl5 and compat6x, then I run this:


```
# mount /cdrom
 # cd /cdrom
 # cp vmware-freebsd-tools.tar.gz /tmp
 # cd /tmp ; umount /cdrom
 # tar zxvf vmware-freebsd-tools.tar.gz
 # cd vmware-tools-distrib/
 # ./vmware-install.pl
```

*T*he message shows install success, then:


```
# cd /usr/local/bin
# ./vmware-toolbox-cmd
```

*I*t turns out: vmware-toolbox-cmd: missing command

*P*lease help, thanks.


----------

